# VB 2010 blackjack help



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi 

I am having to do make a project using any programming language that i want so i chose VB 2010 and decided to make a blackjack game I have a few questions that i need help with as my teacher is not very accomplished in VB scripting.

Firstly if i have a picture of every card in a deck so 52 images how would i go about making those pictures having a value of 1 - 11 and making them randomly generated and added to a total value, but i also need it so that once it is randomly generated the card can no longer be used in that hand any more.

secondly which is the least important part i just want to know this for my own personal knowledge, i was thinking of creating a login and account loading feature, would i have to use mySQL for this because i tried to use it for my IPT project for a website and didn't have much luck with dynamic data.

Any help of either of my problems would be greatly appreciated
Thank you for your time


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

Sadly, as mentioned here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f128/before-you-post-551901.html and in the forum rules to which you agreed here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules



> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


We cannot help you with University Assignments. 



> Firstly if i have a picture of every card in a deck so 52 images how would i go about making those pictures having a value of 1 - 11 and making them randomly generated and added to a total value, but i also need it so that once it is randomly generated the card can no longer be used in that hand any more.


This is a fair proportion of your entire project. That is like asking us to do your project for you. It doesn't appear to me that you have even tried this part yourself, although that is just my interpretation of the facts.



> secondly which is the least important part i just want to know this for my own personal knowledge, i was thinking of creating a login and account loading feature, would i have to use mySQL for this because i tried to use it for my IPT project for a website and didn't have much luck with dynamic data.


Again, it appears that you are asking for help without first trying.

Part of the learning process is working out things for yourself. How am I going to achieve this? How do I fix this bug? And while programming for real, you cannot ask many questions. You must learn now.

So, we cannot help you.

Have a great day!


----------

